# Blowers - Stihl, Echo, or Electric?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So my Stihl BR600 crapped out. I no longer do commercial work so I don't necessarily need something that heavy duty, but I have gotten used to having a backpack blower.

I tried a handheld one for a few minutes, and it tired my arm out pretty quickly.

I'm looking at either a new Stihl or Echo 2 cycle, or one of the higher end battery powered ones.

What's everybody running these days? My power heads and attachments are all Stihl, not that I'm hung up on the brand, but I like the place that sells Stihl as well as the place that sells Echo.

I also used to have a RedMax, which I loved, but I think that's maybe Husqvarna now?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

BR800.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I recently purchased an Echo PB-9010T. It was a beast. I ended up returning it since it was way too much blower for my 5,000 ft² - and extremely loud for close neighbors. Since you are on a 3,000 ft² lawn, I would recommend that you get a smaller and quieter unit. Have you looked at the Ego electric backpack blower? More than enough power for smaller lawns, no gasoline/oil mix required, and way quieter.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I like my husqvarna. It moved more air than the same priced echo unit. My friend runs them all day and said they were great so that's what I went with. I had the 80v kobalt and got rid of it when I bought this one. It was just ok but I Kinda wish I had kept it now for smaller jobs instead of always having to climb into the big one.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I had a Kobalt battery blower that I didn't care for too much. Sold it and bought a handheld Echo PB-255LN. Then, added a used 11 hp Little Wonder. Now, I am thinking of selling them both and buying an Echo PB-9010T. The Echo 15% off One Day Sale is about to take place in at my local Echo dealer.

EDIT: My dealer honored the sales price two weeks early!!! :banana:


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Always Stihl for me. I guess I am a brand snob, but their equipment has never let me down. Echo would probably be my second choice.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I like my 60v Toro electric blower. I don't have to worry about mixing fuel, it starts immediately and is a lot quieter which my neighbors probably like. The Toro or an Ego gets my vote.


----------



## TroyHenley (Apr 24, 2019)

I would check out the ECHO 58V battery powered unit. I have the weedeater and blower and they handle my 12,000 sqft yard with ease.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> So my Stihl BR600 crapped out. I no longer do commercial work so I don't necessarily need something that heavy duty, but I have gotten used to having a backpack blower.
> 
> I tried a handheld one for a few minutes, and it tired my arm out pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


Id say it really depends how big of an area you need to clear and how much run time you need. Theres some amazing electric backpack blowers out there that rival the power of gas but the run time could be an issue.
Beyond that, Id go Echo. Echo makes some truly amazing backpack blowers.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lawn Noob said:


> BR800.


PM me a credit card  :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

UltimateLawn said:


> I recently purchased an Echo PB-9010T. It was a beast. I ended up returning it since it was way too much blower for my 5,000 ft² - and extremely loud for close neighbors. Since you are on a 3,000 ft² lawn, I would recommend that you get a smaller and quieter unit. Have you looked at the Ego electric backpack blower? More than enough power for smaller lawns, no gasoline/oil mix required, and way quieter.


I was actually looking at the Ego backpack one specifically. Not to sound like a jerk, but for the 5-10 minutes I use it, I don't really care what the neighbors think about the noise . Several of them borrow my stuff all the time anyway.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

White94RX said:


> Always Stihl for me. I guess I am a brand snob, but their equipment has never let me down. Echo would probably be my second choice.


Their equipment requires a brand new carburetor, and a tuneup at the dealer each and every season for me. But afterwards it always runs great again :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

TroyHenley said:


> I would check out the ECHO 58V battery powered unit. I have the weedeater and blower and they handle my 12,000 sqft yard with ease.


Is it handheld or backpack? The handheld ones wear out my arm/shoulder too quick for some reason.


----------



## mrp116 (Mar 2, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> White94RX said:
> 
> 
> > Always Stihl for me. I guess I am a brand snob, but their equipment has never let me down. Echo would probably be my second choice.
> ...


That's surprising to hear. I bought a Stihl trimmer back in 2003-2004 and never did a thing to it but fill it with gas until two years ago when it started running rough. I figured I'd gotten my money's worth and went to my local dealer to buy a new one. Started talking to him about it and he said the new ones with the EPA regulations aren't nearly as good. He talked me into bringing it in so he could work on it instead of selling me a new one. He cleaned and replaced everything that was replaceable. It cost me $95.00, and it has been running like new again for the last two years. I'm hoping to get another decade+ out of it.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I've been really wanting a backpack blower. I don't have a massive amount of leaf litter anymore, but I want one regardless.

Might have to ride over to my stihl dealer


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> White94RX said:
> 
> 
> > Always Stihl for me. I guess I am a brand snob, but their equipment has never let me down. Echo would probably be my second choice.
> ...


I had carb problems with a few stihl power tools until I started using Ethanol free gas. I haven't had any problems since then, even on the previously difficult tools.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

EGO 56V Kicks ***, love it.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

If you have a STIHL kombi unit, the blower attachment is great for smaller yards. I love mine.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lawn Noob said:


> If you have a STIHL kombi unit, the blower attachment is great for smaller yards. I love mine.


I do, and a few tools for it. That might be the way to go! Certainly storage would be easier.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

bassmanaustin said:


> EGO 56V Kicks @ss, love it.


I'll check it out, thanks! Have any of you tried the Ego backpack unit?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> I've been really wanting a backpack blower. I don't have a massive amount of leaf litter anymore, but I want one regardless.
> 
> Might have to ride over to my stihl dealer


That's the other problem - you can't buy the model I have any more, they're out of stock for the foreseeable future. Some Covid nonsense, I'm sure.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mrp116 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > White94RX said:
> ...


I run ethanol free in everything. I think part of the difference is they used to do things like adjust carburetors. Now, if you say "Hey its giving me a hard time starting" or "Its running a little rough" they charge you $50 and put a new carb on. My guess is somewhere between 2003 and now they switched to cheap chinese made ones, and here we are.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

I suppose it really depends on what you are doing. I just got a free Milwaukee handheld blower in a kit and I am completely surprised by it. I am sure most high-end battery blowers are pretty decent. But I really need a backpack for my yard and the number of trees that I have now. Battery powered one will be great for the quick blow jobs that are needed around the house.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

BobRoss said:


> I suppose it really depends on what you are doing. I just got a free Milwaukee handheld blower in a kit and I am completely surprised by it. I am sure most high-end battery blowers are pretty decent. But I really need a backpack for my yard and the number of trees that I have now. Battery powered one will be great for the quick blow jobs that are needed around the house.


can't get enough of those around the house :lol:

I wouldn't mind a small handheld one for the wife to be able to blow off the porch or that kind of thing once in awhile


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> BobRoss said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it really depends on what you are doing. I just got a free Milwaukee handheld blower in a kit and I am completely surprised by it. I am sure most high-end battery blowers are pretty decent. But I really need a backpack for my yard and the number of trees that I have now. Battery powered one will be great for the quick blow jobs that are needed around the house.
> ...


haha! :lol:

I completely agree with you. My wife tried the new blower and really liked using it. I was using the gas one and she tried it and instantly put it back down to switch back to the electric. Far easier to use and the same amount of blowage as my gas handheld. I still want a backpack blower for the big jobs though.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

BobRoss said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > BobRoss said:
> ...


Well if they give one away with one of the M12 cordless ratchets I'll take it!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Call me crazy but I purposely don't want something my kids and wife will be able to use easily.

What stihl model would someone suggest for around 6k of grass, another 3K or so of wooded area that's sort of kept up. Might be taking care another property of similar size.

Mostly pines, some oaks, would be clearing clippings and junk from beds mostly.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Call me crazy but I purposely don't want something my kids and wife will be able to use easily.
> 
> What stihl model would someone suggest for around 6k of grass, another 3K or so of wooded area that's sort of kept up. Might be taking care another property of similar size.
> 
> Mostly pines, some oaks, would be clearing clippings and junk from beds mostly.


BR 450 or BR 600. You might still be able to find a BR 450 in the stores.

And honestly I'd go with the smaller unit. The subtlety of lower speed blower usage is where the magic happens; you don't always have to go full tilt.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Call me crazy but I purposely don't want something my kids and wife will be able to use easily.
> ...


Grabbed a BR430 today. Excellent blower, not sure I'd want something stronger to be honest. This thing will blow some crap over!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


What did they charge if you don't mind me asking


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I think with tax and all out the door it was $440. They had it all set up, filled up, and tested.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> BobRoss said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I have not seen it with any of the tools, but they tend to throw it in with the yard equipment in some combo deals. Mine was the chainsaw with the 12ah battery with a free blower combo kit.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Call me crazy but I purposely don't want something my kids and wife will be able to use easily.
> 
> What stihl model would someone suggest for around 6k of grass, another 3K or so of wooded area that's sort of kept up. Might be taking care another property of similar size.
> 
> Mostly pines, some oaks, would be clearing clippings and junk from beds mostly.


I used to be the same way in my 5k yard, but now I have a 5+ acre lawn with a lot of trees and flower beds. It is a lot to take care of. I will take the help if she wants to. Mowing is my job still though :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

For me I was doing cutting commercially so I needed a big backpack blower, this is more like, its what I'm used to and don't want to give it up, but at the same time I can't really justify 4-500 bucks right now for something that gets 5-10 minutes of use a week


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> For me I was doing cutting commercially so I needed a big backpack blower, this is more like, its what I'm used to and don't want to give it up, but at the same time I can't really justify 4-500 bucks right now for something that gets 5-10 minutes of use a week


Mods, can I get this post removed from here so my wife can't find this post? 😁


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

lol

the more it costs the less time it should take, right? Perfectly logical.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > For me I was doing cutting commercially so I needed a big backpack blower, this is more like, its what I'm used to and don't want to give it up, but at the same time I can't really justify 4-500 bucks right now for something that gets 5-10 minutes of use a week
> ...


LOL if I get a small electric handheld one, it means SHE can start blowing things off


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> bassmanaustin said:
> 
> 
> > EGO 56V Kicks @ss, love it.
> ...


I have the LB6000-FC and it's fantastic. I had just a Dewalt 20v blower to compare it too but it will blow my mulch from the grass back into the beds which is really what I need it for. If you use the turbo button it will blow really hard but I don't have to use that very often.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

krusej23 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > bassmanaustin said:
> ...


How long does the battery last?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-125-MPH-40-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Handheld-Cordless-Electric-Leaf-Blower-Battery-Included/5001554471

Thats not bad either, but maybe the Ego has better build quality?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I only have a 2.5ah battery and I haven't run it dead yet. I've maybe used it at most for 20 minutes with trimming, edging, and blowing with the same battery.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh nice! That's not bad. And if its LiOn it should recharge pretty quick too. Maybe once or twice a year at leaf cleanup season I'd use it that much. But I'm REALLY debating the whole handheld vs backpack so the wife could use it too.


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 22, 2020)

I have the ryobi 40v backpack blower. For 3k sq ft it would probably be great. I have closer to 10k, and a TON of trees dropping leaves. Even with 4 batteries I can't do my whole property at once. Fewer leaves or a smaller yard it would be great.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah, I gotta think for 10k I'm definitely getting a much bigger gas job.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-Power-Plus-56-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Brushless-Cordless-Electric-Leaf-Blower-Battery-Included/1003130706

I've settled on this unit - for now. Primarily for financial reasons, as I have a pretty small yard (3k). I like this option because its the 56v, so it gets me into the "ecosystem" of these guys. I'm thinking as the Stihl equipment dies out, I might transition to their combo powerhead units.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm not into the battery-powered equipment except for drills and stuff.

I have a bunch of Stihl stuff that is ~12 years old and I've only changed spark plugs with no equipment end of life in the near future. I cannot see battery equipment providing the longevity

I just bought the smallest Stihl handheld gas blower (BG 50 for $140!) for my 5' tall wife Summer 2020 by her request. She loves to keep the driveway and all of our walkways clean and uses it every 2 days on average all year round. She previously used our backpack blower (Stihl BR-380) which is overly powerful for the task, but the little handheld unit is perfect for a driveway that can park ~20 cars and ~200 feet of walkway that have some twigs, a bunch of pine needles and stray leaves, etc. When the leaves fall in Autumn here in NJ the handheld BG 50 will not clear a large area with a thick blanket of leaves but can still build mounds of leaves that I can rake onto a tarp and drag to my compost pile.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I'm not into the battery-powered equipment except for drills and stuff.
> 
> I have a bunch of Stihl stuff that is ~12 years old and I've only changed spark plugs with no equipment end of life in the near future. I cannot see battery equipment providing the longevity
> 
> I just bought the smallest Stihl handheld gas blower (BG 50 for $140!) for my 5' tall wife Summer 2020 by her request. She loves to keep the driveway and all of our walkways clean and uses it every 2 days on average all year round. She previously used our backpack blower (Stihl BR-380) which is overly powerful for the task, but the little handheld unit is perfect for a driveway that can park ~20 cars and ~200 feet of walkway that have some twigs, a bunch of pine needles and stray leaves, etc. When the leaves fall in Autumn here in NJ the handheld BG 50 will not clear a large area with a thick blanket of leaves but can still build mounds of leaves that I can rake onto a tarp and drag to my compost pile.


That has not been my experience at all. I'm spending $50-$100 a year to keep the Stihl kombi head running. They usually sell me a tuneup and a new carburetor every year when it stops starting easily.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> That has not been my experience at all. I'm spending $50-$100 a year to keep the Stihl kombi head running. They usually sell me a tuneup and a new carburetor every year when it stops starting easily.


Really? Do you run ethanol-free gas? Do you buy gas in too large of a quantity where it becomes stale?

Every time I have a hard time starting, I just pop a new NGK spark plug in the hole and they all come right back to life.

I run ethanol-free 90-91 octane with Amsoil Saber 2-stroke oil mixed at 60-80:1 on 4 pieces of Stihl equipment that have never had more than an air filter blown out or spark plug changed. Something doesn't sound right on your side.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I do run ethanol free. I only run Stihl oil on Stihl equipment. I'm not sure if its still the case or if thats only Echo, but if they detect non-brand oil in a warranty repair they generally wont cover it.

I'm sure I could take better care of the equipment, use fresher gas, etc. but generally speaking, now that Im not doing it commercially, I don't want to mess with any of that, I just need it to run when I wanna use it, and I can't afford to keep spares and drop the other ones off at the shop to get fixed.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> I don't want to mess with any of that, I just need it to run when I wanna use it, and I can't afford to keep spares and drop the other ones off at the shop to get fixed.


Yep, stuff has to work when you need it to.


----------



## spraying_and_praying (Feb 24, 2021)

EGO all the way! They make the best OPE in my humble opinion. I have a handheld and the backpack blower- and they are excellent tools!

https://egopowerplus.com/power-blowers/


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

spraying_and_praying said:


> EGO all the way! They make the best OPE in my humble opinion. I have a handheld and the backpack blower- and they are excellent tools!
> 
> https://egopowerplus.com/power-blowers/


how strong is the backpack and how long does the 7.5 battery last using it? I have a big backyard with oak leaves and acorns I'd like to blow into the greenbelt behind my house.


----------



## spraying_and_praying (Feb 24, 2021)

The EGO backpack blower will push your arm back when engaging the trigger if you're not paying attention! I have 5.0Ah batteries (not the 7.5) and they easily last for the size of my yard. Holding the button on full turbo would deplete them much quicker, but you only need that for a stubborn spot of debris. The unit is very powerful. I have 3 batteries and use the quick charger to charge depleted batteries, while using full batteries in my equipment. Works well for snow blowing!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

spraying_and_praying said:


> EGO all the way! They make the best OPE in my humble opinion. I have a handheld and the backpack blower- and they are excellent tools!
> 
> https://egopowerplus.com/power-blowers/


What's OPE?

I got the handheld one that was normally $179 for $159. And did something I rarely do which is buy the warranty. Apparently on top of mfg, they give you 50% off replacement batteries.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> What's OPE?


Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@SCGrassMan It seems like you got a good deal on the blower, battery, and charger for $10 more than just a 2.5 Ah battery. :thumbup:

Ego is made by the same company, Chervon, that makes Kobalt 24v tools. I love the cheap prices on Kobalt 24v batteries. However, the Ego batteries are $150-$350 at Lowes.

@Ware had one of those Ego handheld blowers. I wonder if he kept it to compliment his new BR800?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> @SCGrassMan It seems like you got a good deal on the blower, battery, and charger for $10 more than just a 2.5 Ah battery. :thumbup:
> 
> Ego is made by the same company, Chervon, that makes Kobalt 24v tools. I love the cheap prices on Kobalt 24v batteries. However, the Ego batteries are $150-$350 at Lowes.
> 
> @Ware had one of those Ego handheld blowers. I wonder if he kept it to compliment his new BR800?


I still have it - I actually use it a lot. I also have a Stihl BR800C backpack and a Stihl BG86C handheld. While not as powerful as either of those 2-smokes, the Ego is great for quick jobs like blowing off the patio. I don't see myself getting rid of it.

Does a guy really need 3 different blowers? Probably not, but I would argue it's kind of like having 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" drive ratchets in your tool box. 

That's interesting about Chervon also making Kobalt. I suppose that, among other things, influenced Ego's switch from Home Depot to Lowe's.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> That has not been my experience at all. I'm spending $50-$100 a year to keep the Stihl kombi head running. They usually sell me a tuneup and a new carburetor every year when it stops starting easily.


Have you tried any of the the pre-packaged "red gas"? Example: https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Accessories/Red-Armor/Product-Line/Fuel

It's expensive but if you don't use the equipment all that much and for stuff that sits in the off season, it makes a big difference. If you're having annual equipment issues, worth a try.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Definitely use ethanol free gas in small engines. I have not had any carb issues in years running pre-mixed TruFuel from Home Depot.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm sure that stuff has to be crazy expensive to buy like that. Do you not have any gas stations around you that sell ethanol free fuel? We've got plenty of them around here. You can get 87 octane ethanol free at some stations, and then "Rec-90" at some of the stations closer to the lake.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@White94RX The nearest station I have ever found with ethanol free gas is ~45 miles away. When I factor in cost and time to get it at a pump it is worth the extra cost for the ~5 gallons I use a year.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > That has not been my experience at all. I'm spending $50-$100 a year to keep the Stihl kombi head running. They usually sell me a tuneup and a new carburetor every year when it stops starting easily.
> ...


Well, the backpack blower I had problems with for sure. I ran ethanol free gas, but no oil :lol:

I'm honestly thinking about switching everything over to an Ego Power powerhead. I can probably get $600 for my Stihl stuff and then not have to worry about gas at all.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > @SCGrassMan It seems like you got a good deal on the blower, battery, and charger for $10 more than just a 2.5 Ah battery. :thumbup:
> ...


Do I vaguely remember you changing the rotary scissors onto an ego power head?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@SCGrassMan


----------



## spraying_and_praying (Feb 24, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm honestly thinking about switching everything over to an Ego Power powerhead. I can probably get $600 for my Stihl stuff and then not have to worry about gas at all.


I'm in the process of replacing gasoline OPE myself. I have the EGO powerhead with the weed whacker and edger tools. It's great not having to deal with the nonsense of oil and gas. I don't think you'd regret it- I know I don't. :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I always use the pre mix. I can get non ethanol, but mixing sucks anyways. I've found ease of use and stuff that starts quick and clean. I won't be using battery powered, so good fuel is key.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> @SCGrassMan


You the man! Thanks I'll watch em both.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Ware how do you REALLY like the edger, and the hedge trimmers? Those are the only two tools I'm concerned won't have enough power.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

For other folks wondering how to put ethanol free gas in their carbureted equipment that requires 89 or higher when all the ETOH-free gas that's easily available is 87:
Mix in 3 ounces toluene and 2 ounces xylene with every gallon of 87 octane (etoh-free) and that should result in 92 octane. Sourcing the toluene shouldn't be so hard somehow but it is.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> @Ware how do you REALLY like the edger, and the hedge trimmers? Those are the only two tools I'm concerned won't have enough power.


Have both love both.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> @Ware how do you REALLY like the edger, and the hedge trimmers? Those are the only two tools I'm concerned won't have enough power.


Both are nice.

I was worried about the stick edger not having enough power, but it does. I keep my edges maintained though - i.e. I'm not cutting new ones all the time. The availability of a stick edger was one thing attracted me to Ego. Not all the battery platforms have a stick edger. Also, call me crazy, but I don't think it burns through blades as fast as my gas powered edger. Makes me wonder if the gas one is a little overpowered.

The hedge trimmer works well. I used to have a gas powered one, but the Ego is nice because you don't have to stop/start the engine and it is much quieter.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware how do you REALLY like the edger, and the hedge trimmers? Those are the only two tools I'm concerned won't have enough power.
> ...


Same with me and the maintaining. I'm rotary now but I still keep it pretty low.

I've got 3k square feet and not a ton of bushes. But I tend to help neighbors out with stuff.

If I don't still have the correct adapter will Idtech send new ones do you know?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@SCGrassMan seems like I've heard of people buying just the adapter kit. I would call Seago International and ask. Alternatively, you could post up in the PRS thread or Marketplace and see if someone would be willing to part with the adapters you need.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/2p4-9xGjhUA

I tell you what, it's pricey, but considering I already have all the Stihl attachments I want, I am probably going to pick this up instead... I don't love the little backpack, but getting to keep all my attachments is pretty nice.

Although, getting all new Ego ones would be nice too


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I guess there's also a KMA 135 R where the battery is onboard. I think I'm gonna return the ego power blower, and get the KMA 135 and the Stihl electric blower. It's a little spendier but then I get to keep all my existing tools!

Ordered the powerhead today should be in next week.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Stihl, all my accessories are stihl I have no complaints whatsoever


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Stihl, all my accessories are stihl I have no complaints whatsoever


Yeah they're gonna tax me for the battery though. $289. But, the Ego ones are $150, and are 2.5ah. The Stihl one is 7.8aH and I get to keep all my tools.

What's fair for a used KM 131? $200?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That Stihl looks very nice. I think the external battery might actually be a good idea as it should make the power head a lot lighter.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

bernstem said:


> That Stihl looks very nice. I think the external battery might actually be a good idea as it should make the power head a lot lighter.


The k130 has the little battery backpack. I'm goin with the 135 which is onboard. I'm used to a gas powerhead anyway. If it's too heavy I can use a strap but I'd rather avoid the little backpack if I can. My luck it will catch on everything I walk past and annoy the crap out of me.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Theycallmemrr said:


> I like my 60v Toro electric blower. I don't have to worry about mixing fuel, it starts immediately and is a lot quieter which my neighbors probably like. The Toro or an Ego gets my vote.


It only start immediately if you don't forget to charge the battery! :lol: Happened to me last year with my Milwaukee trimmer.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

The whole gas discussion has me wondering, how many gallons a year does each use? At this point in my life, about two gallons a year of two-cycle mix would be plenty. Fall cleanup is a bit more than a gallon (backpack blower just drinks it with no regrets) and the rest of the whole year is mostly just a trimmer and handheld blower, maybe a few minutes of chainsaw. The red fuel is expensive, but in the big picture it's like 50 bucks a year and zero frustration or downtime. Are folks using a lot of fuel?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I used to be a critic of the premixed fuel, but I bought a can of TruFuel last year and it is pretty dang convenient.

Like anything else, it would probably become cost prohibitive if you were using a lot of it, but for an average homeowner that uses a gallon or two a year it makes sense.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You can buy the Stihl oil in 1, 2.5, or 5 gallon pre-mix sizes. And pour one container of it into your 1, 2.5, or 5 gallon gas can and fill it up and you're done.
Me personally I usually go through 2.5-5 gallons a year between the powerhead and the blower.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So great news . I sold my Stihl powerhead to get the battery powered powerhead KMA 135 R which I ordered. I called today to see if it came in, "No, it will be in sometime in MAY" yeah thats more than 2 days. Sweet.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> So great news . I sold my Stihl powerhead to get the battery powered powerhead KMA 135 R which I ordered. I called today to see if it came in, "No, it will be in sometime in MAY" yeah thats more than 2 days. Sweet.


Is it on a ship in Egypt?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Getting Fat said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > So great news . I sold my Stihl powerhead to get the battery powered powerhead KMA 135 R which I ordered. I called today to see if it came in, "No, it will be in sometime in MAY" yeah thats more than 2 days. Sweet.
> ...


I think it's on a covered wagon somewhere in Germany
Fun side note Charleston has a big shipping port and I have 2 neighbors who work for shipping companies. It's been insane.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry for the very late response just noticed the message. Haven't tried it. I don't see a need for it as I can use the blower effectively without it. Would definitely make it easier though.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

bassmanaustin said:


> Sorry for the very late response just noticed the message. Haven't tried it. I don't see a need for it as I can use the blower effectively without it. Would definitely make it easier though.


?


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Late response to a previous question about the Ego blower ;-)


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Gotcha. The Stihl handheld electric blower obviously isn't as strong as the backpack blower, but it's as strong as I need a blower to be for the most part. It wouldn't move wet sand off the sidewalk, but the hose did.


----------

